# von luween dutchies



## Rashae Lamar (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay i just wanted to know if anyone has a pupp out of this line and second how can i get one


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I hate the internet


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Rashae Lamar said:


> Okay i just wanted to know if anyone has a pupp out of this line and second how can i get one



never heard of Von Luween dutchies...per chance you mean Van Leeuwen ?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Drew Peirce said:


> I hate the internet


LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I know of one for sale here in the states. He's 180,000 dollars and a years tax payment. Only a year old. Pm if you are interested!


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I know of one for sale here in the states. He's 180,000 dollars and a years tax payment. Only a year old. Pm if you are interested!


Guess I know that one too but he is only bred out of those lines, that's probably not enough


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> that's probably not enough


Yeah you are right. I'll take 199,999.
Food paid for by seller for the rest of dogs life. 
Vet/hospital bills buyer has throughout dogs life up to but not to exceed 2,500.

For this one time offer we are slashing the years tax payment in half! You heard me right, IN HALF! Don't delay.

CEO level protection dog.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah you are right. I'll take 199,999.
> Food paid for by seller for the rest of dogs life.
> Vet/hospital bills buyer has throughout dogs life up to but not to exceed 2,500.
> 
> ...


Weren't you bringing him as a wedding present in August


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Non transferable back to Europe!
I say we let a pack a dogs out on you and Frank after the marriage is finalized. Nobody throws rice anymore.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Non transferable back to Europe!
> I say we let a pack a dogs out on you and Frank after the marriage is finalized. Nobody throws rice anymore.


Only if you come over and bring the big guy.....so guess that's not going to happen...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> Only if you come over and bring the big guy.....so guess that's not going to happen...


You didn't say he had to stay, so it's a possiblity!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Rashae Lamar said:


> Okay i just wanted to know if anyone has a pupp out of this line and second how can i get one


 i have several....:-\"

Send an e-mail, if I have time (and it's worth my time ) I'll answer it.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> i have several....:-\"
> 
> Send an e-mail, if I have time (and it's worth my time ) I'll answer it.


Are you going commercial ??


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> i have several....:-\"
> 
> Send an e-mail, if I have time (and it's worth my time ) I'll answer it.


Is this von luween or van leeuwen


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Harry Keely said:


> I wouldn't sell them or talk to them for nothing:twisted:, your name is plastered enough all over the internet that I can't see how anybody could mess up the spelling of you and Dick's name:roll:. At least they could do is properly spell and pronounce your name.


Harry, don't you remember Lamar Blackmore or whatever his name was :lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Harry, don't you remember Lamar Blackmore or whatever his name was :lol:


 
:lol:](*,):lol::-\":lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Are you going commercial ??


 naye, if I have 1 lined e-mails, i don't answer them, haver several of those per week.

The serious ones properly introduce themselves, or are recommended by people who I trust.

Count the dogs from our breeding that are in the US, that ain't much... ;-)
And even if I did spent a lot of time (like a 60 e-mails) for an adult/green dog, my experience is that after all they don't buy it...

We get a lot of mail, and I just don't always have the time to answer it and I'm already down to answer the ones who sound serious. Usually ending up for me that I've spent a lot of time, and IF there is a sell, I don't make much money out of it...

If I want to go commercial I have have more dogs, more litters, seriously do the boarding of working dogs and stop working full time. No way I can make a living out of this :roll:


----------

